# Brother KX390--Any thoughts on this machine?



## nliebrecht (Sep 2, 2014)

I was just given a Brother KX390 a couple of days ago. It has been sitting in a basement for thirteen years, and therefore, will likely need service. Since I just got it, I have yet to do anything more than look at it in the box. I am hoping that all of the parts are there. When I went online to look for information on this machine, I learned that it has two sets of needles, and hence, it will knit two types of yarn. I guess this means it will knit sport and worsted weight yarns. In any case, if anyone has one of these machines and can provide information and advice, I would appreciate this.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.aboutknittingmachines.com There is info about your machine on this site.


----------



## effiemae (Feb 14, 2013)

Find the Needle Retaining Bar in manual (replacing needles section)
and you will have to replace the sponge. Give the machine a good clean knit bed and carriage,and oil anything that moves BEFORE you even try to use it.


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a Brother 400, but it is just the same I think as the 390. It is a hobby machine, but what I like about it is that it is a convertible, changing from standard to bulky gauge when you clip in either the standard guides or bulky guides. The needle hooks are smaller than the Brother Bulky machines (the metal bed 260), so it is a little harder to work with worsted, I think, but has the "Hold" feature for short rows and also the partial knit feature for I-Cord. No punchcards though. I have it down here in my vacation home in Costa Rica where I find a sponge strip lasts about 2 years. I think if you have the manual and a new sponge strip, you will get a lot of pleasure from your convertible machine.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It doesn't have 2 sets of needles. What it has is a plastic part that covers every other needle to make the spacing go from 4.5 to 9mm. The needles are not changed.
I believe we have in the archives instructions on how to change the sponge. I know I have given some instructions on it. Not hard to do, just takes a little time. You can get the sponge from theknittingcloset.com and there is someone on eBay who sells the sponge with a ribbon on the top and one on the bottom. That one is easy to insert and will last longer than one that just has the ribbon on 1 side.
It is a nice machine, especially if you have little space.


----------



## nliebrecht (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the tips. I have only had time to take a cursory look at the machine. It will definitely need a new sponge bar, but all the parts seem to be there. The needles also look good. Now I just need to find a bit of time to do a closer inspection.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

It doesn't t use a sponge bar, just a sponge strip. No metal,


----------



## juliesknitknacks (Jul 28, 2014)

Japanese machine with gold needles.

At one time there actually was a metal bed knitting machine with two complete sets of needles. (As opposed to the more recent plastic machines which have a second set of sinkers to block every other needle.)

MANY years ago, I taught a class in Machine Knitting at an adult night school. One of the students brought in her machine which she purchased while living in Japan when her husband was stationed there. Like most other 4.5 metal machines, it was fitted with 200 standard silver colored needles. But in the accessory box, there were 100 gold color needles with larger hooks, although the shanks were skinny enough to fit in the needle slots.

If you wanted to knit a bulky yarn, you removed the original skinny needles, and put the gold needles in every OTHER slot. With 8 to 10 other students in the class, there wasn't time to replace all the needles, but we tried it over a small area, and it worked! The same carriage could handle both needle sizes. Have no idea what brand the machine was, but I'm relatively sure it was manufactured before the days of the 24 stitch punchcard models.

Julie


----------



## nliebrecht (Sep 2, 2014)

It does not appear that this machine operates like the one you describe. I have been told that it will handle a bulkier yarn by selecting every other needle, but the size of the yarn is limited by the size of the hook on the needle. I am wondering if it would be possible with this machine to change out every other needle as you describe. I intended to contact Jerry at Needle-Tek today to find out more about the machine, and I shall ask. 

Julie, do you still teach machine knitting?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I had this machine for years, actually "upgraded" by getting a 400 carriage - it had one built-in feature the 390 doesn't (a setting for either fairisle or intarsia, I can't remember).

I loved that machine. The needles are actually the same size hooks as my LK150. I had to be careful not to mix them up, as the shaft length is different. So no, I don't think you could replace half the needles with true bulky needles.

All you patterning will be hand manipulated. You can use either standard or bulky tools on it, but when you are in bulky mode, don't try using standard needle selectors - except for the EON selector. The bulky needle gate will prevent the needles from coming forward, so the selector comes to a standstill. Yes, voice of experience - sadly, more than once, I don't learn very quickly.  

My machine was happiest with DK and light worsted weight. It did a great job with plaiting too (maybe THAT was the added feature). I finally sold it when I got my mid gauge. Another member of our club gave it a good home. 

The easiest way for me to change the sponge strip was to sew the old to the end of the new and then pull it through. I sewed with crochet cotton. A safety pin just ripped through the sponge. I used "LK150 long" sponges, but found they were just the tiniest bit thicker. Hard to get in, but they work.

Good luck, I think you will be happy with this machine. Mine was GIVEN to me too, by someone that wasn't 100% sure what it even was.


----------



## juliesknitknacks (Jul 28, 2014)

nliebrecht wrote: "It does not appear that this machine operates like the one you describe. I have been told that it will handle a bulkier yarn by selecting every other needle, but the size of the yarn is limited by the size of the hook on the needle. I am wondering if it would be possible with this machine to change out every other needle as you describe. I intended to contact Jerry at Needle-Tek today to find out more about the machine, and I shall ask. 

Julie, do you still teach machine knitting?"

With the Brother 390, you don't have to remove any needles to use a heavier yarn. Just select every other needle to working position, leaving the alternate ones in A position. The fact that there is a greater distance between each working needle gives you a bigger stitch.

And, yes, I still teach machine knitting, but at my home studio, rather than the high school. With budget cuts, most adult classes now concentrate on computers, real estate, etc.---a skill that can translate into a paying job, rather than hobby classes.
Julie


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

I am just reviving an old thread, as I bought a Brother 390 "convertable" home knitter. I have a standard gauge already, but really fancied trying one of these. It arrives on Monday. If anyone has any further advice about the sponge bar please let me know, It sounds a little difficult according to Reba 1 above. I have replaced one on a standard gauge, and I presume that there isnt a bar to pull out then?


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

No bar. Just a sponge. Get one that has ribbon on both sides to make it easier to put in. You can find them on eBay


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello again. I have KX 390 and its really easy to use because there isnt much to it. I am working with Double Knitting yarn (UK) and it is fine so far. If anyone has any tips for working with this machine please let me know. The sponge looks in good condition, I have left it, when you tilt the machine the needles dont slip forward. I have a couple of questions. Firstly, where do you get spare needles from for this machine and do they have a specific name? They are shorter. Secondly, it specifies Silicone Oil. Is this readily available? a specific brand maybe or anything called "silicone oil"?


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jan 7, 2015)

Famous last words, there was a split in the sponge so I am replacing it.


----------

